
How do I go about understanding how a delivery app algorithm works? - talmr
I&#x27;ve been trying to look up how delivery app dispatching algorithms work, but I mostly find marketing articles instead.  I&#x27;m wondering if I am perhaps using the wrong terms when I search.  Are there any good resources on this topic that I can look into?
======
sharemywin
this thing looked pretty cool never bought it though.

[https://coderealprojects.com/](https://coderealprojects.com/)

might look at this course too: [https://www.udemy.com/course/build-real-world-
food-delivery-...](https://www.udemy.com/course/build-real-world-food-
delivery-app-with-xamarin-forms/)

------
Memosyne
I'm not aware of any specific tutorials but here are search terms for the
theory:

\- supply chain management

\- logistics

\- graph theory (shortest path problem, node routing)

\- network theory

